# Blood tracking dog for wounded deer



## yooper

Does any have a dog used for blood tracking wounded deer that they trained them selves? I have done allot of research on the net and have been working with my puppy since I got her and she seems to be doing well. I can only work short distances like 100 yards or so in parking lots and and on plowed back roads as the snow is over 3 feet deep in the woods.I cant wait till all this white crap dissapers. It would be nice to hear some personal input. Thanks


----------



## NYCHA FORESTER

Isn't hunting deer with a dog illegal? :monkey:


----------



## yooper

NYCHA FORESTER said:


> Isn't hunting deer with a dog illegal? :monkey:



Not hunting with the dogs ,only blood tracking wounded deer,hunting deer with them would be illegal in most states. check out this link from New York State www.deersearch.org


----------



## Burvol

Shoot the animal properly, and you will not need the tracker. Trust your shooting!!!!!! Not the dog.


----------



## yooper

I guide deer hunts for people like you so a tracking dog comes in handy sometimes!


----------



## ShoerFast

Hunting with an Elk client that after his shot, I could have swore I seen the arrow hanging from the bull. 

Good patch of hair, little blood only a drop about every 30 - 40' it seemed. 

Giving the elk about an hour, we tracked that boy for a long ways. Gave him till after dark, and got some lights, Mag-lights and bright lanterns will flash a blood trial. But we never even seen were this guy slowed down. 

Questioning the hunter, we determined that he very well may have shot the bull in the shoulder with the bone stopping the arrow. 

Having a dog with that one would not have been good, as it is sad when it happens, letting him recoup would be the best plan and hope for a better shot (and shooter) next year.


----------



## 046

had more than my fair share of spending an entire day tracking a shot deer. blood trail starts big and disappears...

and yes I wait at least an hour before moving after shot. 

has anyone used the new blood tracker LED lights? 

got a custom blood tracker ring on order to go inside my Surefire A2, but have not seen it after a year of waiting.

don't know what to think of using dogs... more than likely any shot animal will slowly die. don't worry other predators will use that dead deer.


----------



## yooper

I got one of them led lights for Christmas from the father in law this year, and it really makes the blood glow, I tested it out on blood I froze this deer season for training the puppy. the lights are red and blue and the light looks like glow of a black light. he orderd it through www.sportsmanguide.com


----------



## ShoerFast

046 said:


> had more than my fair share of spending an entire day tracking a shot deer. blood trail starts big and disappears...
> 
> and yes I wait at least an hour before moving after shot.
> 
> has anyone used the new blood tracker LED lights?
> 
> got a custom blood tracker ring on order to go inside my Surefire A2, but have not seen it after a year of waiting.
> 
> *don't know what to think of using dogs... more than likely any shot animal will slowly die. don't worry other predators will use that dead deer.*



Asking an agent of the DOW (Game Warden) here in Colorado about not being able to find a wounded animal and he mentioned his idea of what 'Wanton Waist' (WW) is. 

He mentioned that discontinuing the hunt (not looking for other game) and legitimately fallowing up on a shot is not WW. Determining the game is irretrievable and then continuing the hunt is called hunting. 

He cleared a few things up with me, 'Hunt' is perusing new quarry. Fallowing a blood trial at night with lanterns is retrieving (this may diffenately be different from state to state) 

Watching the birds (crows, ravens, magpies blue jays camp robbers and such) will tell you if the animal died or not


----------



## Burvol

yooper said:


> I guide deer hunts for people like you so a tracking dog comes in handy sometimes!



You don't know #### about me, or my hunting. In eighteen seasons of hunting I have lost one deer, and I get one every year starting at age 10. No doubt, tracking is very important, but shot placement, and PRACTICE is what makes or breaks the deal, not a tracking dog. That is ludicris. I grew up tracking animals, archery hunting, blackpowder and modern. I practically spent my entire childhood studying animals, scouting and hunting. Ya, I need you with a tracking dog. Ha ha.


----------



## yooper

ShoerFast said:


> Hunting with an Elk client that after his shot, I could have swore I seen the arrow hanging from the bull.
> 
> Good patch of hair, little blood only a drop about every 30 - 40' it seemed.
> 
> Giving the elk about an hour, we tracked that boy for a long ways. Gave him till after dark, and got some lights, Mag-lights and bright lanterns will flash a blood trial. But we never even seen were this guy slowed down.
> 
> Questioning the hunter, we determined that he very well may have shot the bull in the shoulder with the bone stopping the arrow.
> 
> Having a dog with that one would not have been good, as it is sad when it happens, letting him recoup would be the best plan and hope for a better shot (and shooter) next year.



I agree, some animals that are shot are not a good candidate for dogs,but with the dog leashed he will only go as far on the search as his handler will go. I do know that only deer and bear are leagal to track in Michigan and you also cannot carry a firearm while tracking.Im not sure about carring a bow


----------



## yooper

Burvol said:


> You don't know #### about me, or my hunting. In eighteen seasons of hunting I have lost one deer, and I get one every year starting at age 10. No doubt, tracking is very important, but shot placement, and PRACTICE is what makes or breaks the deal, not a tracking dog. That is ludicris. I grew up tracking animals, archery hunting, blackpowder and modern. I practically spent my entire childhood studying animals, scouting and hunting. Ya, I need you with a tracking dog. Ha ha.



The thread is not about "shot placement" It is about dogs!! I just wrote that to piss ya off, since ya had no idea what this thread was about.


----------



## Burvol

yooper said:


> The thread is not about "shot placement" It is about dogs!! I just wrote that to piss ya off, since ya had no idea what this thread was about.



Me styupid, cnt' wrot an reed well enuf so help plese! OK, so if you shoot the animal poorly, you need a dog. Gotcha. It's all intertwinded idiot. Don't you read any threads on here? It goes and goes and goes, then comes full circle.


----------



## ShoerFast

Burvol said:


> Me styupid, cnt' wrot an reed well enuf so help plese! OK, so if you shoot the animal poorly, you need a dog. Gotcha. It's all intertwinded idiot. Don't you read any threads on here? It goes and goes and goes, then comes full circle.



It seems both....

With a well placed shot, bow or rifle, there is not a real problem tracking, even less with shotgun-slugs.

Understand that there is a bigger problem with hunters. There are a lot of weekend worriers getting into the woods. Hunting for bragging rights, taking shots that are near imposable, and not having the recant experiences to fallow up. 

Not talking about anyone here, but we all see them in the woods, look like there a fish in a bowl, but they act like there Rambo's older brother!

Everyone would benefit mentally and spiritually if they spent more time afield.
And would be better hunters.


----------



## 046

shoefast... well stated! 

folks need more field time and loads of trigger time. 

been falling off lately, but normal routine is 500+ shots per week. 
it's done by shooting a high end pellet air gun with trigger set at same hunting weight. 

my favorite hunting rifle is an old Weatherby .270 with trigger set at 1lb 8oz. so my practice rifles are set up also at 1.5lbs. 

purchased a Pro Elite .22 w/custom JM walnut stock from a professional big game hunting guide. He takes clients to Africa every season. He also practices his trigger finger the exact same way.


----------



## yooper

ShoerFast said:


> It seems both....
> 
> With a well placed shot, bow or rifle, there is not a real problem tracking, even less with shotgun-slugs.
> 
> Understand that there is a bigger problem with hunters. There are a lot of weekend worriers getting into the woods. Hunting for bragging rights, taking shots that are near imposable, and not having the recant experiences to fallow up.
> 
> Not talking about anyone here, but we all see them in the woods, look like there a fish in a bowl, but they act like there Rambo's older brother!
> 
> Everyone would benefit mentally and spiritually if they spent more time afield.
> And would be better hunters.



exelent post shoerfast


----------



## joesawer

Some years ago, one of the best hunters I have ever had the privilege to hunt with, had a little female Feist. That dog was almost a constant companion that lived to please him. She loved to track wounded deer, she was so happy when she found one that she would go nuts.
Many deer and other game would have been lost if not for her.
I don't care how good of a shot you are, there will be times when game will run off. I don't care how good of a tracker you are, you can't out track a good dog. 
If you let having a tracking dog persuade you to take more risks shooting, then you didn't have good experience or character to start with.


----------



## yooper

The puppy I have been working with is a dachshund. she thinks it is the greatest thing to find the end of the trail as I leave her a deer tail to play with when she gets to her ending point. I figure if i can get her to successfully do this with a real deer,a tail will be a small price for my friends to pay her for her find.


----------



## wildlands

I was doing a search and came across this post. Just wanted to jump in here and make a post about the trackign dogs. Yooper keep training. The satisfaction of having a good tracking dog and being able to help others is great. I am a co founder of a national tracking dog organization that promotes the use of tracking dogs. I also raise, train and import dogs just for this. We wish that tracking dogs were never needed but the truth of the matter is that it happens. A hunter pulls a shot or the animal moves just at the wrong time or the other times when who knows what happened but it did and there is little or no blood. I have seen some very strange things over tracking for others. A tracking dog is also good for coming in anytime a hunter shoots but thinks he missed just to verify that the animal was missed clean. A tracking dog is there to help the hunter recover the animal. What takes a person an hr or two to track a dog can do it in 5 - 10 minutes. Dogs can also work after rains and there is no blood or come in 24- 40 hrs later to recover a trophy that somone wants found. There is no greater feeling than to come in and find a kids first deer or someones biggest deer for them. 
For those wanting more info about tracking dogs here are a web sites. 
http://www.thetroutbum.com/messageboardfr.htm 
http://www.unitedbloodtrackers.org/
http://www.hillockkennels.com/
http://www.born-to-track.com/


Wildlands


----------



## yooper

Thanks wildsands, haven't checked the links out yet :late but cant wait sure it will be tonight to see if I have been there, or not. doing a lot of web searching about it don't even know where I have been lately, should probably keep track of it. 
thanks for mentioning "A KIDS FIRST DEER" perhaps a phrase like that will make others realize that there is a good thing in what I'm trying to accomplish. There is no better trophy than that! but either way to me its all good.


----------



## wildlands

Yooper here is what I am talking about. first deers

The first one is the kids first deer ever and the second one is the kids first buck. The first one went about 400 yards shot with a 243.

The second one went over 2.25 miles. A grandfather had brought his grandson up to a local hunting preserve to get his first buck. The kid made a very bad shot and with out the dog this deer would never have been recovered. It would probably have died of an infection. Sorry only picture of dog and deer on this one. 












It all about helping other hunters becasue we are all not perfect as some. 
Good luck with the training. Do not get discouraged by what others say. Tracking dogs are a good thing and hopefully one day every hunter and state wildlife resource division will recognize it.


----------



## greengoblin

wildlands said:


> Yooper here is what I am talking about. first deers
> 
> The first one is the kids first deer ever and the second one is the kids first buck. The first one went about 400 yards shot with a 243.
> 
> The second one went over 2.25 miles. A grandfather had brought his grandson up to a local hunting preserve to get his first buck. The kid made a very bad shot and with out the dog this deer would never have been recovered. It would probably have died of an infection. Sorry only picture of dog and deer on this one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It all about helping other hunters becasue we are all not perfect as some.
> Good luck with the training. Do not get discouraged by what others say. Tracking dogs are a good thing and hopefully one day every hunter and state wildlife resource division will recognize it.



Wildlands, what happened to that deers leg? Was that where it was shot or was the dog enjoying the fruits of its labor? By the way, I have no problems with people using dogs to track down wounded animals to be put down humanely vs the alternative.


----------



## Wortown Mick

That looks like a near missed shot, that deer wouldve certainly died, and thats an awesome reason to have tracking dogs. 

As for the guy who thinks he's a world class marksman.. misses and near misses happen. I dont care who you are, given enough time youll make a poor shot. 

Training with a pellet gun or .22/HMR in the off seasons a great way to stay sharp and ensure when its time to squeeze, you humanely end the life in your crosshairs.


BTW thats a beautiful first buck, not a huge rack but a good looking one nonetheless.


----------



## wildlands

I made it sound like the same kid but this was 2 different kids 3 years apart. Greengoblin, the leg is where the kid hit the deer. Went through the onside knee and cliped the other side. Definetly better than my first buck but then this was off of a local hunting preserve that I track for. The dog is not aloud to enjoy the fruits of her work like that. To much chance she might go after an ear, nose or the wound itself and mess someones mount up or the meat. I give her a little piece of liver out of ever deer we recover if the hunter guts it before we leave. If I let her eat without giving permision it is making her dominat over me. By her having to wait till I say she can have the spoils of her work I remain Alpha dog and in control. 

We have been called in to verify misses and in some cases show the hunter he actually did hit the deer but it did not start bleeding for 60 or so yards so he had thought he missed. If it is legal in your state to use tracking dogs one of the best things you can do to help out someone that you call in is make sure that you have permission to go onto the ajoining property. I get upset every year when we have to stop tracking becasue the hunter does not know who his neighbor is or how to get in contact with them. I am not getting a trespassing ticket for anyone. Just this year I had 15 out of 25 calls that went across property lines and we had to stop. About half of those I felt if we were able to continued we would have recovered them. The other half probably would have survived or at least survived long enough to stay out in front of use to were we could not have got a finishing shot on them, flesh wounds.

Wildlands


----------



## Wortown Mick

#### worrying abouut tresspassing & anyone whod call you on it. Call your states enviriomental police and they will escort you across posted land to retrieve your animal. Even if the owner says no you cant cross my land .. you can, with that police escort. At least thats how it works here.


----------



## wildlands

The game warden can cross property lines but they can not give you permission to go onto someone elses property. They are so short handed around here like most states that they will not come out on recovery of an animal. If they do all they can do is talk to the person to see if they would let you goon there property.


----------



## Wortown Mick

wildlands said:


> The game warden can cross property lines but they can not give you permission to go onto someone elses property. They are so short handed around here like most states that they will not come out on recovery of an animal. If they do all they can do is talk to the person to see if they would let you goon there property.



Out of sight out of mind. :censored: 
Thats my policy, anyone who gave me any guff would geta kind explanation as to why I was there. If they had a problem id kindly tell them to kcuf off


----------



## wildlands

I have a Forestry and Wildlife managment degrees. 1 game violation for me and all my hard work in College is gone. 90% of the people if you ask will let you go retrieve an animal even non hunters. But start getting an attitude with them and you become the sterio typical hunter and now you have made them switch to anti hunter. You also run the chance of being shot tresspassing. A very good friend of mine was tracking last year. The hunter said yes I have permission. They went across the property and were several hundred yards in when the property owner stepped out with pistol up pointed at them, very tense momments. After a lot of explaining the land owner settled down and allow them to continue, they found the deer. The tracker has now stoped tracking for others because of this. It is not worth getting shot over for someone elses deer. This was one of those sterio typical hunters that will do anything for his deer lie, trespass. That is not for me. I have a good reputation in the community as an ethical hunter. I would rather loose a deer than turn someone against hunting. I know all my neighbors and how to get ahold of them if I need to track on their place and they know how to get ahold of me. That way we can let each other know where we are and where someone is hunting so we do not mess them up or take the chance of getting shot.


----------



## joesawer

Wortown Mick said:


> Out of sight out of mind. :censored:
> Thats my policy, anyone who gave me any guff would geta kind explanation as to why I was there. If they had a problem id kindly tell them to kcuf off



You are obviously not a land owner.


----------



## nicklt040

yooper said:


> Does any have a dog used for blood tracking wounded deer that they trained them selves? I have done allot of research on the net and have been working with my puppy since I got her and she seems to be doing well. I can only work short distances like 100 yards or so in parking lots and and on plowed back roads as the snow is over 3 feet deep in the woods.I cant wait till all this white crap dissapers. It would be nice to hear some personal input. Thanks



I have used a beagle once when that was all I had, kinda hard to handle in thick brush and just as one said already the dog will only go as far as you will let it. Make sure you give the animal time to bleed good. I have blood tracked a whitetail in 400 yrd. circles for 2-3hrs. waited the next day and and got the game. 
Most of the dogs lable for hunting will work for trailing. Labs, Hounds, Spaniels, I would bet that a daushound would even trail good. If you want to really get the game set a pitt loose on it. Although I havent done that just heard talk about it. feller I knew had a pit that would run deer just wouldnt bark any kinda hard to keep up with if he dont bark. Anyway when you put your dogs on a trail talk to him alot and try to get him excited, I've trained a good many rabbit dogs and they are the hardest to get a sent on in my book. Give the dog a couple of chances on a good trail. 4-6 months is the age to get them in the woods and take them alone with no other dogs. That will keep them from playing so much. If the dog dont get out much he will want to play. Anyway give the dog a chance. Dogs are made to use thier nose.


----------



## yooper

Wortown Mick said:


> Out of sight out of mind. :censored:
> Thats my policy, anyone who gave me any guff would geta kind explanation as to why I was there. If they had a problem id kindly tell them to kcuf off



don't come to the U.P. of michigan and hunt that way, to many blow downs to hide a body under. :biggrinbounce2:


----------



## yooper

nicklt040 said:


> I have used a beagle once when that was all I had, kinda hard to handle in thick brush and just as one said already the dog will only go as far as you will let it. Make sure you give the animal time to bleed good. I have blood tracked a whitetail in 400 yrd. circles for 2-3hrs. waited the next day and and got the game.
> Most of the dogs lable for hunting will work for trailing. Labs, Hounds, Spaniels, I would bet that a daushound would even trail good. If you want to really get the game set a pitt loose on it. Although I havent done that just heard talk about it. feller I knew had a pit that would run deer just wouldnt bark any kinda hard to keep up with if he dont bark. Anyway when you put your dogs on a trail talk to him alot and try to get him excited, I've trained a good many rabbit dogs and they are the hardest to get a sent on in my book. Give the dog a couple of chances on a good trail. 4-6 months is the age to get them in the woods and take them alone with no other dogs. That will keep them from playing so much. If the dog dont get out much he will want to play. Anyway give the dog a chance. Dogs are made to use thier nose.



I have been trying to get out as much as possible with her but the snow has been slowing it down a bit, when ever I try the same spot twice (even if its been a few weeks after the last time) the little bugger seems to remember about it and B-lines for the spot from the last time I had her there thinking her prize deer tail will be in the same spot as before. When the snow is gone I think it will be easer to get her out of this habit. little legs dont go throught the deep snow very well. 
We dont see to many dogs chasing deer where I live as it is usualy a death sentence if crossing the wrong land.


----------



## nicklt040

yooper said:


> I have been trying to get out as much as possible with her but the snow has been slowing it down a bit, when ever I try the same spot twice (even if its been a few weeks after the last time) the little bugger seems to remember about it and B-lines for the spot from the last time I had her there thinking her prize deer tail will be in the same spot as before. When the snow is gone I think it will be easer to get her out of this habit. little legs dont go throught the deep snow very well.
> We dont see to many dogs chasing deer where I live as it is usualy a death sentence if crossing the wrong land.



yea we dont deal with much snow down here in SE GA. Probably would be better to change spots, dogs are smart ya know. I he can track in snow it would be better for you. I think it take a good dog 2-5 years to get in thier prime. They seem to slow downafter 5 years or so. If you got a beagle type of hound there are two types. One is the winders and the others are the trailers. In other words one type like to pick their head up and wind the other will keep their head down and trail. I had a lil jip(female) that I could walk behind while she was trailing a rabbit. I bread a winder to her and got a good mix. Anyway It would be better to start him on solid ground then give him a year or two and some work and you should have a good dog. You should figure out wether he's what you want for a trailer in the first year. Not saying you will get rid of him thats hard to do after raising on up. Hope it work out for ya . You get out what you put in.


----------



## chainsawaddict

hey, ill admit it, ive had one or two get away. Ive also had some sleepless nights tracking where a dog would have saved me a lot of time.
Not to mention its not a bad idea to have a dog if you dont have a buddy when you are chasing down a dead/dying deer in the woods. I have a few buddies that were beat to their deer by mtn lions.

What kind of puppy are you training? I would suggest training with actual deer blood instead of just using hide. As far as a book that does a good job teaching general tracking techniques, ive used The German Shepherd Dog by John Cree. It is more for competition, but gives a pretty good general idea of where to start. I would also recommend a german shepherd, but of course really any dog could be trained to do this.


----------



## yooper

I do use deer blood for the tracking, saved from 6 different deer from last season, just a tail for a prize at the end of the trail, It gives her something to look forward too. she is a dachshund, although we have a lot of wolves here and not mountain lion she would be pi$$ poor in a fight to fend them off and as their protected and a lot of them collared or chipped a person would get in more trouble for shooting them than shooting there neighbor 
Still quite a bit of snow here and calling for another foot tomorrow and through the night but found a few local logging jobs and have been using the skidder trails to train. I got her tracking about half mile now without getting side tracked.

thanks for the info it all is appreciated.


----------



## chainsawaddict

yooper said:


> I do use deer blood for the tracking, saved from 6 different deer from last season, just a tail for a prize at the end of the trail, It gives her something to look forward too. she is a dachshund, although we have a lot of wolves here and not mountain lion she would be pi$$ poor in a fight to fend them off and as their protected and a lot of them collared or chipped a person would get in more trouble for shooting them than shooting there neighbor
> Still quite a bit of snow here and calling for another foot tomorrow and through the night but found a few local logging jobs and have been using the skidder trails to train. I got her tracking about half mile now without getting side tracked.
> 
> thanks for the info it all is appreciated.



If you've got her going a half mile Id say you're already doing pretty well.


----------



## RCR 3 EVER

Best bet is to look in the hunting guide or ask warden about dog use. I believe that a dog can be used to track a wounded animal, but the dog needs to be leashed and no weapons can be carried by anybody. Good idea not to let dog taste the deer, it may get the idea to start chasing live deer instead and then others may shoot at it. 
I came close to doing that when the same dog,beagle came across our property chasing 4 does in snow for 2 years in a row. I shot into a tree above it's stupid head and it took off with tail between its legs for home. I never saw it again.
It was probably killed by another hunter sick of it chasing deer away from their property.


----------



## wildlands

For those onthe east coast that are interested in blood tracking dogs there is an upcoming seminar. United Blood Trackers http://www.unitedbloodtrackers.org/ Will have a 3 day seminar early April in Reading Pennsylvania. They will be covering everything from picking a dog to taking calls and everything inbetween. For those that can not go there web site has a lot of good informatin about training and also a list of trackers for different parts of the country. You might find somone in your area to train with or even might find a tracking dog in your area or where you go to hunt just in case. Here is that page http://www.unitedbloodtrackers.org/find-map.php They have a web store that sales tracking supplies and books on tracking dogs also.

RCR my dog gets a piece of deer liver off each deer we find if we hang around long enough for the hunter to gut it. I also use deer legs as rewards at the end of our mock blood trails as rewards. She is allowed to carry it around and chew it up. I have never worried about her running deer.

Ken


----------



## yooper

RCR 3 EVER said:


> Best bet is to look in the hunting guide or ask warden about dog use. I believe that a dog can be used to track a wounded animal, but the dog needs to be leashed and no weapons can be carried by anybody. Good idea not to let dog taste the deer, it may get the idea to start chasing live deer instead and then others may shoot at it.
> I came close to doing that when the same dog,beagle came across our property chasing 4 does in snow for 2 years in a row. I shot into a tree above it's stupid head and it took off with tail between its legs for home. I never saw it again.
> It was probably killed by another hunter sick of it chasing deer away from their property.



You are right with the michigan law. It differs from state to state.


----------



## yooper

chainsawaddict said:


> If you've got her going a half mile Id say you're already doing pretty well.



I will be more impressed After all the snow melts and we are on bare ground and not skidder trails, or using logging roads.


----------



## Fyreside

yooper said:


> Does any have a dog used for blood tracking wounded deer that they trained them selves? I have done allot of research on the net and have been working with my puppy since I got her and she seems to be doing well. I can only work short distances like 100 yards or so in parking lots and and on plowed back roads as the snow is over 3 feet deep in the woods.I cant wait till all this white crap dissapers. It would be nice to hear some personal input. Thanks



I am currently training a black and tan coonhound to track deer. It is quite a learning experience for the both of us as I am learning right along with him. I read an article this summer about blood tracking and I got hooked on it. I just attended a blood tracking seminar this weekend so now I am really hooked. 

Willie is 8 months old and seems to be coming along. Last nite we worked a 6 1/2 hour old track at probably about 200 yards. I hope that he will do good this season.


----------



## wildlands

Fyreside did you go to Trackfest?


----------



## Fyreside

wildlands said:


> Fyreside did you go to Trackfest?



Yes I did. Did you?

I have to say I really enjoyed the seminar. That was the best group of people I have ever met


----------



## wildlands

No I was not able to go. I have a litter of pups that were only 4 weeks old and did not want to travel with them. I am glad you enjoyes it. I hope you learned a lot. We (UBT) strive to put on very informative seminars that are practicle. Everyone is there to help others learn. I know most of the speakers very well. I am a board member of UBT and founding member along with most of them. Did you take your dog or just go to listen? You probably saw several of my dog of choice the Bavarian Mountain Hound. Through events like trackfest UBT will be there to support any group trying to get tracking dogs legalized be it seminars or demonstartion in front of Legislators or natural resource officers. Any thing we can do to show the need and practicality of using a tracking dog.

Good luck with the dog and hopefully we will see you over on the UBT member forum sometime.

Ken


----------



## Fyreside

Yes I learned quite a bit. Very well worth the experience of going. I am sending off the info for me to join UBT this weekend.

There was a Bavarian Hound there but I did not get to see him. I did see quite a few other dogs that I had never even heard of. The speakers were very interesting.

Around here I only know of one other person who knows about blood tracking. I hope that by doing some tracking with Willie I will be able to change that. I would at some point in the future like to start a club around here but until more people are interested I don't see that happening.

I did take Willie along and I think it was a great experience for him.


----------



## Blake22

I have a 6 yr old lab that I trained to find deer or whatever is lost for that matter. From the time I got her I let her find every deer I killed even if it fell where I shot it. I used a leash for about 3 years but now I just let her go. She won't get out of my sight very far and if she does I can call her off anything.
She has found 10 or 12 wounded deer that may have been lost without her. She's also an outstanding dove and duck retriever.
Except for a five day Bahama criuse I've never spent the night away from that dog. She knows my every move. Great with small kids too. She and my daughter were born the same day. 
I guess what I'm trying to say is just do the best you can with your puppy and the dog will do the rest.


Now......for mr. I hunt where I want to and I don't miss. It's people like you that give hunters a bad name and truth be known you probably don't hunt. I know you're not a good hunter 'cause you run that mouth too much. If you do all that #### you say, you're gonna find yourself in a hunting accident one day. DON'T COME ON MY PROPERTY boy.


----------

